# Haunted tank.



## Phokey (Oct 16, 2016)

While taking some pictures of my 29 I noticed something odd after I uploaded the third one...


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

Oh man that's pretty cool


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

That's interesting


----------

